# Paph. Chou-Yi Wench



## Silvan (May 19, 2013)

A cross of hangianum x wenshanense.. cupped flower with a faint vanilla frangrance ...Enjoy! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Trithor (May 19, 2013)

Nice washing machine
Flower is interesting, first of this line that I have seen


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2013)

very large flower and very small plant.
Looks promising.


----------



## Erythrone (May 19, 2013)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2013)

Wench????????


----------



## emydura (May 19, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Wench????????



Yes, that name is a bit unfortunate. Nice flower though.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2013)

emydura said:


> Yes, that name is a bit unfortunate. Nice flower though.


I agree with that.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2013)

A little better then "Hoe" 

Nice butter yellow.


----------



## Silvan (May 20, 2013)

I never thought that wench was a word.. I thought that when it was registered they mispelled wensh... lol Anyway, I really love that wench. It has a really sweet fragrance, a waxy texture and lots of potential. 

Ps. It's a drier!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2013)

That's a nice one and another that I don't believe is legal here!


----------



## Erythrone (May 20, 2013)

Silvain, where did you get it?


----------



## Silvan (May 20, 2013)

It's from incharm orchids. I got it via crystal star orchids 2years ago


----------



## Erythrone (May 20, 2013)

Merci Silvan.

I should have bought a few when I ordered a few years ago!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Aug 7, 2016)

These are also available from Clouds (in Ontario close to Niagara Falls & Buffalo N.Y.).


----------



## troy (Aug 7, 2016)

Dammit, I can't see it


----------



## abax (Aug 7, 2016)

All I see is question marks. What happened????

Actually, the word "wench" in Renaissance England was
a woman of ill repute or a "serving wench". Quite insulting either way now.


----------



## gego (Aug 7, 2016)

I cant see either. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Aug 8, 2016)

It's a post from 2013


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2016)

Server issue.


----------



## Silvan (Aug 9, 2016)

I didn't even know that this post was brought back up.  The pictures were posted on Image Shack. Now I use Photobucket.

If you can wait a little (maybe a week?) I'll post it's second blooming. blooming again after a little more than three years.. took awhile...


----------



## troy (Aug 9, 2016)

I like it!! My question is how do or did you grow it? Thanks for reposting!!!


----------



## Silvan (Aug 10, 2016)

troy said:


> I like it!! My question is how do or did you grow it? Thanks for reposting!!!



I'll add the culture infos on the new thread that I'll post next week with the second bloom fully opened. 

Pictures of it's first bloom 3 years ago (I can't edit my first post)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## troy (Aug 10, 2016)

This is great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2016)

That has lots of potential!


----------



## troy (Aug 11, 2016)

Can you describe, it has alot of potential please? Whats wrong with it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2016)

A little cuppy. Petals not quite flat. Maybe the photo angle, but the petals don't seem to have a very horizontal appearance. Maybe just my opinion.


----------



## troy (Aug 11, 2016)

It's a growing organism, why does it have to be flat to be acceptable?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2016)

You will have to ask orchid judges that question.


----------



## Silvan (Aug 11, 2016)

It has it's flaws. The flower stem is too short and it doesn't allow the flower to open up fully (the segments are getting stuck on the leaves). Second bloom is not "better". But I loooooove it!!! It also kept it's light vanilla fragrance and the second time around, I find that it has more of a Karl Ploberger (hangianum x bellatulum) colour to it as for the first bloom (on this page) the colour is more yellow. Might change with time, the bloom hasn't finish opening up.


----------



## troy (Aug 11, 2016)

From the sound of it, I don't like orchid judge everything must be flat and round lol.. they are living organisms they should have character, I guess not in the eyes of a judge


----------



## abax (Aug 11, 2016)

Silvan's definitely has character and big "ears". I like it
too. Troy, as far as I can tell, most AOS judges don't
really know very much about slippers as a group and I
over heard an AOS judge tell another that he thought
slipper orchids weren't even orchids. Fancy that?


----------



## troy (Aug 11, 2016)

It just seems strange to me to look at a slipper and think it's not flat and round it's ugly but then again for somebody who doesn't like paphs or slippers to have to judge them would make it easy as a cirriculum to follow, there are 40,000 something different orchid species


----------

